# Kudos to some VGSR volunteers



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I was sure whether I should post this in the rescue section, or in the Brags section!

This morning at around 7:20 my phone rang and it was a former volunteer calling to tell me that he was trying to catch a stray GSD that was running in and out of traffic on a busy road. The dog was shy and he could not catch him alone. 

I pulled up the VGSR rescue volunteer roster and started making calls to volunteers close to that area. Every single person that I called show up to help! The first guy, Greg, when I apologized for calling him at 7:30 AM on a Sunday told me that he had already been up for 3 hours! 

How many people would hop into their winter clothes, and boots since we have ice/snow on the ground, and drive out to help catch a stray dog on an early Sunday morning? 

I am delighted to report that thanks to the efforts of a group of VGSR volunteers, the dog was captured, and being transported to the shelter. And apparently, one of the LEOs that was in on the chase wants to adopt him if no one is looking for him. 

So, hats off to some awesome VGSR volunteers who didn't even have time to belt down some coffee before they went off to bring an unknown dog to safety.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How awesome is that!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Not surprised. Like I always say......German Shepherd people are the best. Way to go VGSR volunteers! Good job!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

kudos to all of you. thanks for saving that baby.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks for saving that poor dog.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

That's why I make a contribution to VGSR every year! Scarlett is one of theirs. 

Thanks to VGSR and the volunteers that make it work!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Kudos to all involved.


----------

